# Tornado no Tejo, Lisboa 14 Abril 2010



## Relâmpago (14 Abr 2010 às 16:30)

*Tornado* em frente a Santa Apolónia, em Lisboa. NãO deu para ver para onde ele se deslocou, mas parecia-me na direcção da Graça. Não sei mais.
Formou-se mesmo em frente de mim, mas já não tive ângulo suficiente para o acompanhar. Consegui tirar uma foto pelo telemóvel. Não terá muita qualidade, mas quando estiver em casa posto-a.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 16:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Ora aí está o famoso tornado de hoje em Lisboa às 16:23


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Abr 2010 às 16:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

terá provocado danos? Alguem sabe adiantar alguma coisa?


----------



## Relâmpago (14 Abr 2010 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



vitamos disse:


> Não tens mesmo possibilidade de saber mais? Foi avistado por ti? Alguém mais pode ter visto?  Se puderes coloca toda a informação relevante
> 
> 
> 
> O André relata chuva forte e trovoada por Odivelas.



Olá

Foi pena eu não ter uma câmara de filmar comigo. Formou-se mesmo em frente de mim, a uns 50 metros. Depois flectiu para a direita e desapareceu do meu ângulo de visão. Este fenómeno deu-se depois de uma chuvada intensa e de trovoada. O céu começou a clarear para oeste e, na direcção sul/sueste havia uma núvem negra, relativamente baixa (wall cloud). Foi a partir daí que se formou o funil típico do tornado. O vídeo do hotspot está muito bom, só é pena que tenha sido filmado de tão longe. 
Por agora, ceu nublado, vento fraco e caiem alguns pingos.


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Foi pena eu não ter uma câmara de filmar comigo. Formou-se mesmo em frente de mim, a uns 50 metros. Depois flectiu para a direita e desapareceu do meu ângulo de visão. Este fenómeno deu-se depois de uma chuvada intensa e de trovoada. O céu começou a clarear para oeste e, na direcção sul/sueste havia uma núvem negra, relativamente baixa (wall cloud). Foi a partir daí que se formou o funil típico do tornado. O vídeo do hotspot está muito bom, só é pena que tenha sido filmado de tão longe.
> Por agora, ceu nublado, vento fraco e caiem alguns pingos.



Que sorte...  Parabens! É destes que toda a gente sonha apanhar! Sem danos, e com uma boa dose de espectaculo!


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/Minitornado+no+Rio+Tejo.htm

Tendo sido em Lisboa, deve aparecer muito material...vídeos e fotos.


----------



## rafaeltanga (14 Abr 2010 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



HotSpot disse:


> Ora aí está o famoso tornado de hoje em Lisboa às 16:23
> 
> YouTube- VIDEO_001.mp4



Apenas uma correção, não é tornado e sim uma tromba d'agua.
A diferença entre um e outro é apenas a superfície que ocorre. Chamamos de tornado quando ocorre no continente e de tromba quando ocorre na água.

Muito  !!

Abraço a todos!


----------



## vitamos (14 Abr 2010 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



rafaeltanga disse:


> Apenas uma correção, não é tornado e sim uma tromba d'agua.
> A diferença entre um e outro é apenas a superfície que ocorre. Chamamos de tornado quando ocorre no continente e de tromba quando ocorre na água.
> 
> Muito  !!
> ...



Estão correctas ambas as definições: Uma tromba marinha é um tornado


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 17:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Espectacular hotspot 

É UM TORNADO NÃO UM MINI-TORNADO, SENHORES JORNALISTAS


----------



## Kraliv (14 Abr 2010 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Parabéns pela captação ..pena não ser com melhores meios 








PS: Foi o 2º Tornado a ocorrer em Lx em menos de 24h em Lx! O outro arrasou os Leões todos 

PS2: Sorry, não resisti


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 17:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Um vídeo mais em cima do acontecimento:

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...mini-tornado-no-rio-tejo14-04-2010-172929.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 18:35)

*Cinco prédios sem telhas nas Olaias devido a ventos muito fortes - bombeiros*



> Cinco prédios no Bairro Belo Horizonte, nas Olaias, em Lisboa, ficaram hoje parcialmente sem telhas devido a ventos muito fortes, informaram os bombeiros.
> 
> O alerta foi dado por populares pelas 17:00.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernando (14 Abr 2010 às 18:39)

*Mini-Tornado em Santa Apolónia*

Acabei de ler isto:

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/Noticia.a...ntid=AC92F12B-A878-4B1E-A55E-A438F7A3A20F&h=1

As fotos impressionantes tiradas do local de trabalho de um amigo:


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 18:42)

Fotos brutais, sem dúvida que tinha um _olho_ bem grande.











http://aeiou.visao.pt/mini-tornado-sobre-o-tejo=f555263


----------



## trepkos (14 Abr 2010 às 18:44)

Este tipo de eventos tende a ocorrer com mais frequência e não tanto em locais ermos, como provavelmente acontecia, daí se dizer que há mais tornados.

Digo eu...


----------



## netfalcon (14 Abr 2010 às 18:54)

Mas quando e que os jornalistas passam a considerar estes fenomenos de "Tornado"? Quando houver mortes para eles terem mais noticias para vender e ganharem mais um pouco?
Abraços


----------



## ACalado (14 Abr 2010 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



HotSpot disse:


> Ora aí está o famoso tornado de hoje em Lisboa às 16:23
> 
> YouTube- VIDEO_001.mp4



Boa Edgar acabei de ver o teu vídeo na rtpn  bem apanhado


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2010 às 18:59)

Muito bem apanhado, boas fotos e videos!

Só espero que não haja estragos!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 19:07)

Grupo MeteoPT.com no facebook, faça parte dele.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MeteoPTcom/114729005204350


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Abr 2010 às 19:10)

Um mini-tornado causou esta tarde estragos na zona das Olaias, em Lisboa. «Há telhados arrancados e casas inundadas», disse ao tvi24.pt o sub-chefe Marques, do Regimentos de Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa.

«Na zona do bairro Belo Horizonte foram atingidas as coberturas de cinco prédios, tendo os telhados ficado danificados», adiantou o responsável dos bombeiros.

«Havia mais telhas que ameaçavam queda eminente e estão a ser retiradas», explicou, acrescentando que «estão a ser verificadas as condições de habitabilidade dos edifícios».

O sub-chefe Marques afirmou ainda que «não há dados sobre feridos». 

A mesma fonte adiantou que no local, além dos bombeiros, está uma equipa da Protecção Civil, a Polícia Municipal e o Vereador do pelouro da Protecção Civil.

A Protecção Civil Municipal confirmou também ao tvi24.pt que recebeu um pedido de ajuda para a zona das Olaias, no qual referiram «tectos que voaram», e que enviou uma equipa para o local. 

fonte: IOL Diário


----------



## Kraliv (14 Abr 2010 às 19:34)

Outro video do TORNADO


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

O IM já explicou o que se passou e passa.


*Fenómeno explica-se pela instabilidade meteorológica que se faz sentir *

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...ogica-que-se-faz-sentir-14-04-2010-192541.htm


*Bombeiros receberam diversas chamadas devido à passagem da tromba de água*

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...assagem-da-tromba-de-agua14-04-2010-19334.htm


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2010 às 19:38)

Grandes videos!! Grandes fotos!!!
Parabéns aos sortudos que presenciaram este evento!!

Tenho a opinião do Nimbostrato! Descentralização meteorológica já!! A malta aqui dos Algarves também quer mais "acção meteorológica"!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

No que toca à possibilidade de registo, a localização do *Tornado* não podia ter sido melhor.

Espectacular!


----------



## David sf (14 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

trepkos disse:


> Este tipo de eventos tende a ocorrer com mais frequência e não tanto em locais ermos, como provavelmente acontecia, daí se dizer que há mais tornados.
> 
> Digo eu...



A diferença é que agora toda a gente tem câmara de filmar no telemóvel, e há assim muitos mais registos. Só isso.

Não há registos do tornado em terra, ou desvaneceu-se ainda sobre o estuário?


----------



## Hazores (14 Abr 2010 às 21:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



HotSpot disse:


> Ora aí está o famoso tornado de hoje em Lisboa às 16:23
> 
> YouTube- VIDEO_001.mp4



tanto famoso que passou n RTP 1.

penso que os jornalistas quando querem dar notícias sobre as condições meterologicas, já procuram é o forum...

de factoo este fenómeno devido à sua localização foi muito bem captado..


----------



## fablept (14 Abr 2010 às 21:41)

Kraliv disse:


> Outro video do TORNADO
> 
> YouTube- 14042010013.mp4



É impressão minha, ou um pássaro (>0:40) enfia-se no meio do funil do tornado

Excelentes videos e fotografias...parabéns à comunidade


----------



## HotSpot (14 Abr 2010 às 21:59)

É o tornado "vaidoso"  Aparece numa das zonas mais movimentadas de Lisboa a meio da tarde. Fotografem-me, filmem-me, tenho "estilo" 

Bem o I.M. ao erradicar pelo menos da maior parte dos títulos das notícias a aberração "mini-tornado".


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2010 às 22:03)

David sf disse:


> Não há registos do tornado em terra, ou desvaneceu-se ainda sobre o estuário?



Há registos de estragos na escola António Arroio (ao pé da rotunda das Olaias) e Bairro Belo Horizonte (antiga Curraleira), já bem dentro da cidade (a quase 3km do rio). E ainda mais à frente o rozzo avistou o resto da funnel a partir do Campo Grande.


O que deve ter acontecido talvez possa ter sido a dissipação a quando do landfall e conseguiu reformar-se mais à frente na zona das Olaias. Uma dissipação parcial e posterior reformação com a funnel a tocar novamente o chão é uma coisa que acontece por vezes com Trombas (Tornados sobre água) quando entram em terra e muda a dinâmica e atrito da superficie.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

*Re: Mini-Tornado em Santa Apolónia*



Fernando disse:


> As fotos impressionantes tiradas do local de trabalho de um amigo:




Simplesmente espantosa e quase irreal, aqui em Lisboa
Obrigado a todos pelos  registos


----------



## rozzo (14 Abr 2010 às 22:11)

Recorrendo ao esquema aqui do Vince, faz sentido a trajectória.
O que vi não foi nada de mais, mas sim, era rotação abaixo da base "normal" das nuvens, rotação bastante acentuada, portanto sim funnel cloud. 

Se era em fase de dissipação, ou se estava de novo a tentar formar-se não sei, só vi por pouco tempo e com muitos obstáculos à frente, aliás segundo esse esquema, à distância que vi, arriscava que estava algures para Odivelas já, não sei bem, é difícil precisar. E em momentos era mais evidente, depois apenas rotação, depois parecia de novo "agrupar" e voltar a evidenciar-se bem.

Mas não havendo mais relatos, suponho que não tenha voltado a aproximar-se do chão!


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2010 às 00:39)

Grande registo! 

Que sorte num local com tanta gente não ter havido nada a registar a não ser bens materiais! 

Mais umas imagens e vídeos que ficam para a história! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2010 às 00:41)

Brutal essa tromba de água! Não é todos os dias que se vê algo assim em Portugal e ainda menos em Lisboa no Tejo. E ainda houve a sorte de quase todo o seu percurso ter sido em mar e ter feito poucos estragos. Parabéns aos poucos que tiveram oportunidade de o ver ao vivo.


----------



## Johnny Storm (15 Abr 2010 às 01:28)

Nem quero acreditar que uma coisa destas me passou "à porta" e eu não vi porque... estava no colóquio da APMG sobre o temporal da Madeira


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 01:31)

Hoje houve gente  no local certo à hora certa.Felizes contemplados 
com o euromilhões meteorológico.
E tantos que lá estavam.Pudera.Naquele local, outra coisa não seria de esperar.
Se há alguns que ocorrem ,mas ninguém viu ou sentiu
porque  percorrem  campos e zonas  desabitados ,
outros há , que exibem-se à Cidade.
Este, escolheu o  vasto estuário do Tejo e penso que não estarei em  erro, se disser que,   nunca o Tejo de Lisboa  fora assim filmado / fotografado /retratado.
Magistralmente .
Dia  histórico , pois então...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2010 às 02:34)

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcy495_tornados-on-lisboa_news"]Dailymotion - TORNADOS ON LISBOA - um video do canal NotÃ­cias e PolÃ­tica@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]​


----------



## lsalvador (15 Abr 2010 às 10:55)

Reportagem da RTP N

Reportagem


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2010 às 10:59)

Fenómeno bem interessante sobre o rio Tejo, pena não se passar algo idêntico no rio Douro.

  Grande reportagem, pode ser que se repita nos próximos dias.


----------



## Filo (15 Abr 2010 às 11:17)

Olá

De vez em quando venho aqui, mas nunca me inscrevi no Forum.
Nunca serei um participante activo, excepto quando possa ter algo para mostrar.
As seguintes fotos foram tiradas ao tornado na zona das Olaias, no enfiamento da nova avenida Marechal Costa Gomes e mostrando a passagem inferior na Rotunda das Olaias.
O tornado está "invisivel" apenas se notando pelos seus efeitos - as chapas no ar sobre os edificios.


 A máquina tem ainda a hora de inverno, que é a que aparece no time stamp dos jpegs.
Nikon D50/Zoom 50-200/programa automático

Os detritos (chapas onduladas?) são perfeitamente visiveis sobre as gruas.









*As restantes fotos podem ser vistas aqui:*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/49330564@N06/


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2010 às 11:44)

Bom registo Filo 

Dá ideia que ainda se vê parte da nuvem funil (funnel cloud) no topo da imagem


----------



## Filo (15 Abr 2010 às 12:05)

Olá
 Quando o fotografei, ainda não sabia nada do que se tinha passado no Tejo.
Estava à janela, quando me pareceu ver um funnel cloud em formação e a dissipar-se por duas vezes por cima do cemitério do Alto de São João.
Foi tempo de ir buscar a máquina e depois começar a ver os detritos no ar e tirar as fotos.
Do local onde  tirei as fotos às gruas da imagem (obras da António Arroio) são cerca de 600 mts e o alinhamento das fotos é quase um Norte -Sul perfeito


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2010 às 12:20)

​


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2010 às 13:32)

> *Tromba de água - Tejo 2010-04-15 (IM)*
> 
> Cerca das 16h30 de ontem, dia 14 de Abril, ocorreu uma tromba de água sobre o rio Tejo, fenómeno meteorológico observado em toda a faixa ribeirinha. A tromba de água deslocou-se para a cidade de Lisboa, onde acabou por perder intensidade até se dissipar, causando no entanto alguns estragos.
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## Pixie (15 Abr 2010 às 14:58)

Olá, sou nova por aqui, não sou profissional, mas uma curiosa dos fenomenos metereológicos.
O Prof. Anthimio de Azevedo declarou na tv que este fenómeno teria não só a ver (também) com as alterações climáticas, mas também com fenómenos astronómicos.

Alguém me sabe dizer mais sobre isto?
Fiquei curiosa.
Obrigada


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2010 às 15:48)

Pixie disse:


> Olá, sou nova por aqui, não sou profissional, mas uma curiosa dos fenomenos metereológicos.
> O Prof. Anthimio de Azevedo declarou na tv que este fenómeno teria não só a ver (também) com as alterações climáticas, mas também com fenómenos astronómicos.
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer mais sobre isto?
> ...




Tornados sempre aconteceram em Portugal e no resto da Europa. Todos os anos temos vários tornados, hoje em dia são melhor detectados e sobretudo mais registados pelas populações do que antigamente.

Em 1954 um Tornado F3 (muito mais forte do que este) provocou enorme devastação em Castelo Branco, 5 pessoas morreram, 220 ficaram feridas e 40 mil foram de alguma forma afectadas. Se ocorresse hoje uma tragédia dessas (pode ocorrer, bastava o Tornado de ontem ser mais forte) muita gente viria logo falar em cataclismo climático. Mas isto já foi em 1954.

Em relação às alterações climáticas, na minha opinião se o planeta de facto aquece e há mais vapor de água, teoricamente há melhores condições para ocorrerem Tornados. Só que o número de ocorrências é tão baixo e as condições em que se formam é tão específica que nenhum cientista pode relacionar um determinado Tornado com alterações climáticas. Podem ocorrer hoje 2 ou 3 Tornados num mesmo dia, como podemos ter um ano sem nenhum. Pelo que acho eu ser impossível relacionar estas coisas. A nível global também não, pois como referi ao início, hoje os tornados são detectados com mais facilidade, e não podemos comparar estatísticas de hoje às do passado.

Quanto aos fenómenos astronómicos, desconheço, não comento.

Há um tópico com mais de uma dezenas de páginas com muita informação e imagens de tornados no nosso país:
 Tornados em Portugal


----------



## Pixie (15 Abr 2010 às 16:33)

Sim, que há tornados (e não mini tornados, como insistem em dizer na tv e na rádio) em Portugal já sei...

Fiquei deveras intrigada quando o Professor frizou que a causa de muita instabilidade não seria só e exclusivamente de mudanças climáticas, mas por "um período astronómico que atravessamos"... 

E era precisamente sobre isso que queria saber mais... terá a ver com explosões solares!? Que se estará a passar "lá por fora"?


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Abr 2010 às 16:37)

olá

Há quem, categoricamente, faça a distinção entre tornado e tromba de água. Afirmam que sobre o Tejo tivemos uma tromba de água so porque se formou sobre aquela escassa superfície de água. Partamos do princípio que há diferença e que as trombas de água tenham uma variante dinâmica muito particular. Estas formam-se, portanto, sobre os oceanos que são extensões muito vastas de superfície aquosa, comparadas com a do estuário do Tejo. O que se formou sobre o Tejo, para mim é, nitidamente, um tornado, pois tanto se podia ter formado ali, como em cima de terra. A superfície do Tejo foi, neste caso, irrelevante.


----------



## Pixie (15 Abr 2010 às 16:41)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...calizados-muito-centrados15-04-2010-14032.htm

Deixo aqui a entrevista, é mesmo no final...


----------



## Z13 (15 Abr 2010 às 18:44)

Filo disse:


> Olá
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes fotos Filo, cheias de oportunismo!

Só não imagino os estragos que provocaram ao aterrar numa zona tão povoada...


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Parabéns, Filo, as fotos estão bestiais...


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Abr 2010 às 20:55)

O tornado ainda causou estragos consideráveis na zona por onde passou. No telejornal da SIC mostraram um video onde se vê claramente um turbilhão já em terra a levantar muitos objectos já de consideráveis dimensões. O tornado passou em cima de uma escola básica, fazendo tombar cerca de 40 árvores e um muro com 200 m ficou com um buraco no local da passagem do turbilhão. Os professores relatam momentos de pânico, e referem que poderia ter sido uma tragédia caso acontecesse 20 minutos antes, quando as crianças se encontravam no recreio.


----------



## MSantos (15 Abr 2010 às 21:08)

Incriveis fotos e videos

Este é provavelmente o tornado mais fotogénico de sempre em Portugal e também o que foi visto por mais pessoas, apareceu no local perfeito e à hora certa para ser fotografado e filmado por muitas pessoas

Quanto à intensidade deverá ter sido um F1? O que vos parece?


----------



## Filo (15 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

Olá
 Uma pequena achega sobre os "fenómenos astronómicos".
Aquilo a que o Anthimio de Azevedo se refere são aos efeitos causados no Clima da Terra pela inclinação do seu eixo de rotação em relação ao plano da sua órbita, que como sabemos, tem variado ao longo da sua existência.

Mas isto são efeitos ao longo de milhões de anos, não numa escala humana....


----------



## Pixie (15 Abr 2010 às 21:54)

Eu pensei que seria por alguma explosão solar que estivesse a acontecer, ou coisa do género...
Ok, obrigada pela explicação


----------



## irpsit (15 Abr 2010 às 21:59)

Grandes fotos!
Que dia foi ontem, cheio de eventos geológicos/climáticos...
Tornado em Lisboa, sismo na China, tempestade na Índia, erupção na Islândia...


----------



## Earthling (15 Abr 2010 às 22:06)

a ideia em relação à relação astronómica é que ele se estava a referir à altura do ano Primavera e a sua relação com as trovoadas convectivas! 

disse alguma asneira?


----------



## GTi (16 Abr 2010 às 11:38)

Houve mais uma (tromba de água), desta vez em Tavira.

@Sic Noticias


----------



## Johnny Storm (16 Abr 2010 às 11:50)

MSantos disse:


> Incriveis fotos e videos
> 
> 
> Quanto à intensidade deverá ter sido um F1? O que vos parece?



Eu não arriscaria sem ver a imagem doppler do radar para se ter uma estimativa dos ventos. Mas eu diria que se tratou de um EF0, dada a natureza dos estragos nas Olaias. 

Mais um Mini-Tornado segundo a TSF. Que praga.  Devia-se convocar uma conferência de imprensa e explicar a escala de Fujita aos senhores jornalistas. Não há necessidade de continuar a insistir na porcaria do "Mini", caramba!...


----------



## Crisogono (17 Abr 2010 às 00:03)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O tornado ainda causou estragos consideráveis na zona por onde passou. No telejornal da SIC mostraram um video onde se vê claramente um turbilhão já em terra a levantar muitos objectos já de consideráveis dimensões. O tornado passou em cima de uma escola básica, fazendo tombar cerca de 40 árvores e um muro com 200 m ficou com um buraco no local da passagem do turbilhão. Os professores relatam momentos de pânico, e referem que poderia ter sido uma tragédia caso acontecesse 20 minutos antes, quando as crianças se encontravam no recreio.



Eu andei nessa escola secundária (Patrício Prazeres) e posso assegurar que esse muro era bem sólido (costumava-mos salta-lo para nos baldarmos às aulas ). Fiquei impressionado ao ver as imagens 

O meu cunhado ia a passar de carro na Av. Afonso Costa ao Areeiro e viu o tecto duma paragem de autocarro a ser arrancado da estrutura metálica! As pessoas que lá estavam fugiram a tempo, senão....

Realmente foi uma sorte não ter havido danos pessoais...

Eu tive o privilégio de conseguir ver um semelhante na zona do Bugio, penso que em 2003. Ainda durou um bom tempo e acabou por se desfazer no rio. Espectacular! Infelizmente não tinha meios de registo (os tms ainda não tinham câmaras )

1 Muito obrigado a todos os que partilharam fotos e videos


----------



## remy (26 Abr 2010 às 21:10)

Olá a todos os meus amigos

Fico feliz em ver que estes dias têm tido eventos ricos. Para o meu visor Eu estava de férias em Zamora, Espanha, durante uma semana com os amigos e temos interceptadas várias tempestades trovoadas supercell da Fronteira de Portugal e Espanha.

aqui está o link para três fotos  :

http://whirlwind.blogzoom.fr/565880...e-a-la-frontiere-du-Portugal-et-de-L-espagne/


----------

